

Valve unveils the Steam Box controller - kressaty
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/27/4762318/valve-steam-box-controller?utm_content=bufferbe3aa&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer

======
jack-r-abbit
Who writes an article about a piece of hardware and includes FIVE links to
other articles about the hardware maker... but doesn't even link to the
maker's own product page? I hate when writers do that.

